# Back and looking at a BRIGADIER 96 Inox this time



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Looking for some information on the Brigadier 96. To me it looks very similar to the 96fs Inox, except the grips are different. They appear to have been made from 2002-2006. Are they "rare" because they are sought after, or because no one really wants them? I'm guessing these are US made?

LGS has one on consignment for a whopping $699, which seems excessive. Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

The Brigadier may be a 92F, if so it's better than the 92FS because it's a decocker and doesn't have that backward safety like the 92FS. Made in USA would be a plus in my book. I don't think it would be worth 700.00.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The only difference between the 96fs and the Brigadier is the slide's a little heavier 2.1 ounce on the Brigadier and the dove tailed front sight. $699.00 for the Inox version NIB is a fair price. Doesn't matter if it's made in the US or Italy. I strongly recommend running a 16lb- 18lb wolff recoil spring in any 96 beretta.


----------



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

denner said:


> The only difference between the 96fs and the Brigadier is the slide's a little heavier 2.1 ounce on the Brigadier and the dove tailed front sight. $699.00 for the Inox version NIB is a fair price. Doesn't matter if it's made in the US or Italy. I strongly recommend running an 18lb wolff recoil spring in any 96 beretta.


Thanks. This one is used.Might go look at it. I'm more of a buyer at $599 than $699 though.


----------

